# Newbie - TTC Baby #1



## Kerist

Hello everyone. I am very shy and tend to be a lurker unless engaged but I am hoping to find some people to chat with. I am 38 & ttc my first. We've been trying since 2014. We have been doing Clomid & prednisone since September of last year with 2 IUI's starting in April and finally got a BFP in May of this year... unfortunately it was ectopic and I had to have methotrexate injections. After waiting the 3 months required we had our 3rd IUI on Sept 18. My progesterone levels were tested and show I definitely ovulated. Now I'm in my 2ww. Thanks for reading ^_^


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Kerist

Welcome to BabyandBump

Good luck :dust:

<3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome & good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------

